# Naughty 3 yr old cocker spaniel



## louellie (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi

I have a gorgeous (but naughty!) 3 yr old blue roan cocker spaniel. There are several problems we are having -

*1)* she barks at every thing (including people coming down the stairs!).

* 2)* She jumps up everyone and everything which has caused a big problem in the last few weeks as she jumped up to the kitchen work surface and took a 6 inch corn on the cob and ate it while id gone upstairs for 2 mins (including stalk).
This resulted in a big op to have it removed as she was vomiting daily.
We are extra careful now (thought we were before!!) and try not to leave anything at all on the kitchen work surface but as its a kitchen (food/bags etc) its not easy. She still tries to get bags and absolutely anything left off the top there. If we catch her doing anything wrong she does initially listen when we say no but almost immediatley jumps back up there again.

She also runs off with socks, pants, any washing etc etc and starts chewing them - its really becoming a nightmare with her and Im paranoid about leaving anything anywhere due to the problems we have had.

She is on good quality food (James wellbeloved), as per vet and a lovely temperament but this is getting me down as she is getting worse.

We used a crate when we had her at 8 wks and took her to basic dog training as soon as we could - also use a child gate to keep her in the kitchen when we leave the house or its required.

Please can anyone help or advise?.............


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.cleverdogcompany.com/tl_files/factsheets/Jumping up.pdf
Preventing Jumping on Strangers | Karen Pryor Clickertraining
ClickerSolutions Training Treasures -- Quick Fix for a Jumping Dog

http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/Barking-at-door-window.pdf
ClickerSolutions Training Treasures -- Retraining Manic Alert Barking
ClickerSolutions Training Articles -- Solution for Doorbell Barking
Barking Mad! | Association of Pet Behaviour Counsellors
Barking Fact Sheet - Clever Dog Company
Stop Barking! « Ahimsa Dog Blog

Where do you live perhaps we can recommend a trainer/classes?


----------



## louellie (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for these - Im in Willenhall, Walsall but close to Wolverhampton too.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Venues | Puppy Classes Bedworth/Puppy Training/Puppy Socialisation/Puppy Training Classes/Puppy Classes In Bedworth/T Touch/Clicker Training

This too far from you?

MArie is excellent.


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

Can i ask how much exercise she gets? 
To stop chewing i would personally increase exercise, give her a kong, coconut, any toys which are exciting for her to play with! If shes chewing furniture you can get anti chew strips which stick to objects and give out a smell which dogs hate. 

For the jumping up i would completely ignore and turn around. There are many different methods to stop this but it worked for me. 

Jumping up on sides etc, i would clear everything, do not leave any food or anything you do not want her to have. When she jumps up she will see that there is nothing interesting at all, say no. If she does it again i would remove her from room but dont give any attention. 

There are so many methods to stop all these things but these are methods that worked for me and some people i know who had these problems. I didnt write too much detail as on my phone! Want any more info message me, but otherwise good luck and im sure you will find something to work for you and your dog!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If she has eaten a corn on the cob you need to keep a close eye on her. They are indigestable and can cause a blockage weeks after eating them. My dogs didn't show up on xrays or scans and was only found when they decided to open him up on the Friday because he wouldn't of made it over the weekend


----------

